# totem - wtyczka do youtube

## matiit

Mam totema z obsługą YT (wywaliłem hasha z ebuilda) ale to nie działa :/

"Totem nie może odtworzyć tego nośnika (YouTube), nie zainstalowano wtyczek obsługujących ten format

Aby odtworzyć ten nośnik należy zainstalować odpowiednie wtyczki i ponownie uruchomić aplikację."

Wygooglowałem że ta wtyczka potrzebuje gst-plugins-bad - które mam.

 Więc?

Wtyczka youtubeh264 działa.

----------

## sebas86

Ja tak mam z filmami na dvd mimo, że mam wszystkie niezbędne flagi (chyba)...

----------

